# Trẻ ăn phô mai, bơ: Không thể thiếu nhưng tuyệt đối không nên thừa



## thuhoai (28/7/18)

Khi cho trẻ ăn bơ hay phô mai, tác dụng dinh dưỡng của chúng có giống nhau hay không? Những lưu ý mẹ cần biết khi cho trẻ ăn phô mai, bơ.

Được biết bơ và phô - mai đều là các chế phẩm từ sữa. Vậy nên có khá nhiều bà mẹ thắc mắc, khi cho trẻ ăn bơ hay phô mai, tác dụng dinh dưỡng của chúng có giống nhau hay không? Nếu một ngày, trẻ ăn bơ rồi thì có cần ăn thêm phô mai không?

*Trẻ mấy tháng có thể ăn phô mai, bơ?*






_Trẻ ăn phô mai, bơ: Không thể thiếu nhưng tuyệt đối không nên thừa_
​Đúng là bơ và phô mai đều là các sản phẩm từ sữa. Tuy nhiên, hàm lượng dinh dưỡng của hai loại này lại khác hẳn nhau. Bơ có hàm lượng chất béo rất cao (83,5%), được xếp vào nhóm thực phẩm giàu chất béo nhưng không có chất đạm. Còn phô mai lại có hàm lượng chất đạm cao (25,5%) và được xếp vào nhóm thực phẩm giàu chất đạm. Ngoài ra, hàm lượng canxi ở trong 100gr bơ chỉ có 12% nhưng ở phô mai lại rất cao: 76%; Hàm lượng sắt trong bơ là 0,1% còn ở phô mai là 0,5%.

Vì bơ và phô mai không cùng nhóm thực phẩm với nhau nên nếu trong ngày, trẻ ăn bơ rồi, vẫn có thể ăn thêm phô mai bởi phô mai có thể thay cho thịt, cá, trứng, sữa… (vì cùng nhóm giàu đạm) nhưng bơ chỉ được dùng để thay thế cho dầu ăn hoặc mỡ (vì cùng nhóm giàu chất béo).

Vì vậy, các bạn có thể sử dụng bơ và phô mai cho trẻ khi trẻ bắt đầu bước vào tuổi ăn dặm.( khoảng 6 tháng tuổi) nhưng nên cho trẻ ăn từ từ từng ít một và theo dõi phản ứng của trẻ, nếu thấy trẻ có dấu hiệu lạ khi ăn bơ và phô mai nên cho trẻ dừng ngay và hỏi ý kiến của bác sĩ chuyên môn.

*Cho bé ăn phô mai, bơ như thế nào?*
Có nhiều cách để cho bé ăn phô mai, bơ chẳng hạn:
Khuấy chung với bột ăn dặm hoặc cháo của bé.
Nghiền với nước ấm thành hỗn hợp sền sệt rồi đút cho bé ăn.
Xay chung phô mai với hoa quả (chuối, bơ, xoài,...)
Nấu chung phô mai với bột hoặc cháo của bé. Tuy nhiên, với cách này người mẹ cần để cháo chín và còn nóng khoảng 80 độ rồi cho lượng phô mai vừa đủ vào dầm tan.
Trộn chung với đậu phụ khi chế biến thành các món ăn cho bé.
Nên cho bé ăn phô mai khi đói và hạn chế cho ăn phô mai trước khi đi ngủ để phô mai phát huy tối đa tác dụng và tránh tình trạng khó ngủ.

*Những lưu ý mẹ cần biết khi cho trẻ ăn phô mai, bơ*
– Bạn cần lưu ý, nếu trẻ của bạn có tiền sử bị dị ứng do đường lactose thì không nên dùng bơ và phô mai trong khẩu phần ăn dặm của trẻ.

– Nếu trong khẩu phần của trẻ đã có tôm,cá, thịt, bạn nên bớt lượng phô mai cho trẻ ăn hằng ngày, tránh trường hợp một lúc tiếp nạp lượng đạm quá cao, lúc thì không có chút đạm nào cho trẻ. Nên cân bằng dinh dưỡng bạn nhé.

– Nên bớt chút dầu ăn và mỡ trong khẩu phần ăn dặm của trẻ, nếu bạn cho trẻ dùng bơ nhé, vì hàm lượng chất béo trong bơ rất cao.

– Bạn không sử dụng phô mai làm nguồn cung cấp canxi chính cho trẻ, bạn nên dùng nhiều loại thực phẩm khác nhau, đa dạng nguồn canxi cho trẻ như cua đồng, tôm, …

– Nếu đã cho trẻ ăn phô mai, bạn không nên kết hợp phô mai và cua,lươn, rau mồng tơi hoặc rau dền vì điều đó dễ khiến trẻ bị đau bụng. Nên kết hợp với thực phẩm như khoai tây, cà rốt, gà, tôm , thị bò…

*Lượng phô mai vừa đủ với bé nên dùng*
Phô mai tươi màu trắng dạng kem:
13g/lần với những bé từ 5 - 6 tháng.
20 -24g/lần: 7 - 8 tháng.
24g/lần: 9 - 11 tháng.
24-29g/lần: 12 - 18 tháng.
Loại phô mai miếng, viên:
12-14g/lần: 7 -8 tháng.
14g/lần: 9 - 11 tháng.
14-17g/lần: 12-18 tháng.

 Cần lưu ý: Phô mai phải được bảo quản trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh, vì nếu để phô mai ra ngoài sau 4 tiếng sẽ bị hỏng. Phô mai tươi nên bảo quản trong tủ lạnh và sử dụng dưới 15 ngày.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

